# planta, alzado y perspectiva



## lari_gijon

Hola a todos!
Me gustaría saber como traduciríais al francés "fotografía de alzado"
Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## gustave

c'est une photo aérienne j'imagine (ou vue aérienne).


----------



## Tximeleta123

Buenas noches,

No sé Gustave, como Lary_gijon no ha puesto nada de contexto es díficil adivinar . 

Me da la sensación de que puede estar refieriéndose a la alzada (alzado) en términos arquitectónicos (aplicados a la fotografía). Es decir, lo que sería un "plano de alzada" o "plano del alzado" pero fotografiado en vez de dibujado. 

No sé, algo como "le plan levé" (creo que se dice) pero aplicado a la fotografía. Pero bueno, con "cero" contexto mi bola de cristal no da para más y ya está echando humo.

No tengo idea de cómo se podría decir en francés (si es que nuestr@ amig@ lari_gijon se refiere a ésto, claro).

Saludos


----------



## Paquita

Tximeleta, serait-ce ceci ?


----------



## gustave

Paquit& said:


> Tximeleta, serait-ce ceci ?


alors ça, mes amies, c'est une *élévation* je crois.


----------



## chics

_À main levée_ es *a mano alzada*, significa "a mano": sin ordenador, sin reglas, sin compases.
La vista aérea es otra cosa, es en tres dimensiones y desde arriba. La vista/perspectiva militar es un tipo de vista aérea.

En dos dimensiones, se puede hacer una proyección vertical, la* planta*, y una vista de lado, de frente... estas son los alzados. Por ejemplo, en una casa, la planta permite ver la distribución de las habitaciones, y un *alzado* frontal, la fahada.


----------



## lari_gijon

Si, hace referencia a la arquitectura...estoy hablando de una fotografia de un edificio, y dice que esta hecha " de alzado"...lo he traducido como: photographie de face, que os parece?


----------



## Paquita

Según he vistoen efecto, bien podría ser, opuesto a un plano horizontal como lo son los de superficie ; aquí  hablan de "plan de façade" (3° párrafo)


----------



## lari_gijon

Muchas gracias, creo que me vale


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Bonjour
Malgré les fils ouverts à leur sujet, ces deux termes me posent problème dans cette phrase:
"La fotogrametría, a partir de fotografías tomadas del terreno generalmente desde un avión, deduce la *planta y alzado* del mismo, permitiendo formar un plano topográfico".
Ma version :
La photogrammétrie, à partir de photographies du terrain, prises généralement d'un avion, restitue *son plan et son tracé*, pour former un plan topographique. (mais s'agissant de photos, plan et tracé sont mal choisis, il faudrait plutôt parler de volumes et de dimensions?)
Merci d'avance


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Oui Paquita justement comme je le disais j'avais consulté le fil. Le problème c'est qu'il ne s'agit pas d'édifices, immeubles ou autres, il s'agit d'un terrain. C'est la raison pour laquelle plan de façade ou vertical ne conviennent pas réellement...ou non? MErci


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola

Alzado y planta son términos perfectamente correctos para hablar de un terreno. No sé si en francés será diferente.

Mira este enlace por si te ayuda. Fuente "Topografía de obras" Autor: Ignacio de Corral.

Un saludo


----------



## chics

Tximeleta123 said:


> Alzado y planta son términos perfectamente correctos para hablar de un terreno.


Significan vista de frente y vista desde arriba, para cualqier tipo de cosa, incluyendo terrenos, lápices y lo que sea. En francés también.


----------



## traduttoretraditore

Merci à tous
J'ai opté finalement pour levé horizontal et vertical...


----------



## molko

Hola a todos,

estoy traduciendo un documento donde me aparece la siguiente frase: 

..se encarga de hacer un estudio exhaustivo del local para encontrar la mejor distribución; una vez definida esta, planteamos el diseño de la tienda que presentamos con planos en planta, alzados, perspectivas...

ya sé que hay otro hilo sobre este tema, pero me lo he leído y sigo sin saber cómo traducirlo. Mi intento:

 ...se charge de faire un étude exhaustive du local pour trouver la meilleur distribution ; une fois défini, on propose le dessin du magasin, que on présente le dessin avec plans en plan,trace, perspective (???).


No lo veo nada claro... ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?
Gracias


----------



## chlapec

Je te propose: vue en plan, en hauteur et en perspective


----------



## molko

Merci beaucoup, c'est très plus clair maintenant!


----------



## jprr

Juste une précision*
Alzado* DRAE:
*6.     * m._ Geom._ Diseño de un edificio, máquina, aparato, etc., en su proyección geométrica y vertical sin considerar la perspectiva.

ce qui correspond à *élévation* (Larousse) :
GÉOMÉTRIE Représentation d'un objet projeté sur un plan vertical parallèle à l'une de ses faces


----------



## pacarre

Para realizar la presente oferta en sus aspectos técnicos y económicos, se han tomado como base las características y condiciones de las obras indicadas en los Documentos del Concurso, con los resultados de su situación, *planta* y secciones tipo que se acompañan.

cual seria el sentido de planta  een ese contexto ?  étage??  merci de votre aide


----------



## Nurit

Yo tengo la misma duda y creo que para planta la traducción correcta sería "plan" ¿no?
En mi caso, se trata de "distribución en planta", mi intento es "distribution en plan"
¿Os parece acertado?
Gracias


----------



## jprr

Nurit said:


> Yo tengo la misma duda y creo que para planta la traducción correcta sería "plan" ¿no?
> En mi caso, se trata de "distribución en planta", mi intento es "distribution en plan"
> ¿Os parece acertado?
> Gracias


Cela sonne bizarrement.
En général on parle de "distribution" ou de "plan de distribution"

Mais sans plus de contexte ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

De acuerdo con *jprr*: *plan de distribution* para *distribución en planta.*

He estado ojeando el resto del hilo -que no conocía- y querría precisar que *alzado *es *vue en élévation* y que *planta *es* vue en plan* (siento haber llegado un poco tarde).


----------

